# "Waltfest" - Benefit for owner of Brass City Tools



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

Being a hand tool lover and also living one town over from the famed Brass City Records and Tools in Waterbury CT owned by Walt Quadrato I figured I would put up a post in regard to "Waltfest". Many of the hand tool guys around here have bought tools from Walt over the years and within the last year or so Walt had been diagnosed with cancer. Hes been battling it for quite some time now and I just came across an article in the local newspaper in regard to a benefit dinner/jam fest to help him and his family out with the bills. Here's the links to some information:

https://www.facebook.com/events/293584030834851/

http://www.rep-am.com/news/local/846607.txt

Also looks like some local bands are putting out a CD in benefit as well. Ill keep my eyes open on the local paper to keep all informed.

Im going to do my best to attend Saturday night. If anyone needs information on the location of "Waltfest" send me a PM and ill do my best to guide you in the right direction as I know the area very well.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

Here's the band lineup:


----------



## Tim457 (Jan 11, 2013)

The Sawtelles could just have your new theme song stef. Walt got sick just when I figured out he would be a good place to buy stuff from. Wish him the best. You should make a deal to go in and sell some of his stuff for him.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

I wish him well and a winning battle with his fight against cancer.

His company has made very fine tools over the years.


----------



## AnthonyReed (Sep 20, 2011)

Good looking out Stef.

Thanks.


----------



## Gshepherd (May 16, 2012)

Now wouldn't it be nice if Lumberjocks had a auction site on lets say ebay for example of items made by the LumberJock community to go towards great causes like this.


----------



## BentheViking (May 19, 2011)

I would totatlly have met up with you if it wasn't the one night a year I have to stay all night for inventory.


----------

